# Problem installing Flash plugin



## TylerGriffiths (Apr 12, 2012)

Technically, the title is misleading because the problem is in another port, but when I install linux-f10-flashplugin11, exactly as instructed in the Browsers section of the handbook, I get the following error message:


```
linux_base-f10-10_4 linuxulator is not (kld)loaded
```

This happens through both ports and pkg_add.

How do I rectify this?

--Tyler


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 12, 2012)

Call me crazy, but I'd do what it says.
`# kldload linux`

That will be done automatically on startup with /etc/rc.conf:

```
linux_enable="YES"
```


----------

